# Milbro Chillbro (Pass Round) FIRST 10



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

OK here we go We have decided to let the first ever MILBRO CHILLBRO go out for a group test run .The first 10 names that are placed on this thread will get to shoot this slingshot for one week from the date you get it. All we ASK of you is that you post a REVIEW on this forum AND THAT YOU? cover the cost of the POST and send it to the person who,s name is directly under yours. When you recive it please send me a PM and your 7 day will start from then . After the test run we will put the 10 names in a hat and pick one out and the winner IS







yes you get to keep the first ever MILBRO CHILLBRO trust me this slingshot will be worth a few £/$ in years to come .We will send a letter to the winner of the slingshot to verify the authenticity of the first ever Milbro Chillbro made by Milbro pro shot uk good luck
Pete


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Helloo


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Count me in!!

Will there be spare bandsets?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Click here 13th post down Ray


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd be good for it if another US user gets involved, shipping to and from the UK is a bit pricy


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Love to test one Pete here in the USA.
Philly


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I would love to test the chilbro, too!


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Always wanted to try a milbro slingshot out count me in!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry I am out. Don't want to pay postage worldwide


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I'm in. I'll take it rat shooting!!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

ill like to compare to my olde one


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Aaaaaargh ! cant afford postage out of uk.... so like a dragon, I'm out


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Aaaaaargh ! cant afford postage out of uk.... so like a dragon, I'm out


OK let see if we can work this one out lets say 5 uk/eu ? then then back to me then i will post out to U S @ the end if the winner is in the uk we will pick up the post cost
so i think we have our 5 uk/eu just need US to commit 2 more i think?

uk/eu John boy
Frodo
Yeeharr
stelug
nosugerrob back to me then of to USA Tastelike Snozberries
Philly
Botus 
Just 2 more from the USA?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

A passaround sounds like a great idea Pete, sounds like the Milbro Chillbro will be another winner.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you







Mr Lucky


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Aaaaaargh ! cant afford postage out of uk.... so like a dragon, I'm out


OK let see if we can work this one out lets say 5 uk/eu ? then then back to me then i will post out to U S @ the end if the winner is in the uk we will pick up the post cost
so i think we have our 5 uk/eu just need US to commit 2 more i think?

uk/eu John boy
Frodo
Yeeharr
stelug
nosugerrob back to me then of to USA Tastelike Snozberries
Philly
Botus 
Just 2 more from the USA?
[/quote]

Am I not on the list?

I was the first poster I said Hellooo I did not say i am in cuz I undrstood that the first ten poster so i thought if I say helloo it would mean the same as saying I am in


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have changed my mind i give my place to someone else thanks


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Aaaaaargh ! cant afford postage out of uk.... so like a dragon, I'm out


OK let see if we can work this one out lets say 5 uk/eu ? then then back to me then i will post out to U S @ the end if the winner is in the uk we will pick up the post cost
so i think we have our 5 uk/eu just need US to commit 2 more i think?

uk/eu John boy
Frodo
Yeeharr
stelug
Brooklyn
nosugerrob back to me then of to USA Tastelike Snozberries
Philly
Botus 
Just 2 more from the USA?
[/quote]

Am I not on the list?

I was the first poster I said Hellooo I did not say i am in cuz I undrstood that the first ten poster so i thought if I say helloo it would mean the same as saying I am in
[/quote]

OK your in now so we have 6 uk (no more uk now) still need 2 u s a


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> I have changed my mind i give my place to someone else thanks


..


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pete,

Another shooter in the USA willing to shoot it for a week, review it, and mail it on to the next person.

WD40


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Pete,
> 
> Another shooter in the USA willing to shoot it for a week, review it, and mail it on to the next person.
> 
> WD40


Thank WD40 we need just one more from the U S A then we can start 
Pete


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you! I really look forward to this opportunity!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I would love to give it a try but I think there are a lot of other shooters out there who could give it a better try out.... but I can't wait to see the results...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in if noone else has stepped up yet!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I would love to any chance getting it to canada??


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

OK we have our numbers up from UK and USA i will sort out the list later today 
Thank you all
Pete


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoop Whoop


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd be willing to try and review it with photos, perhaps video.

cliff cox
PO BOX 335
Bellflower, CA 90707


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

OK first of sorry to the people who came into this too late i did say we would only take 6 from UK/EU and 5 from U S A.

SO the 5 from UK/EU are 1 Johnboy 2 frodo 3 yeeharr 4 stelug 5 nosugerrob 6 Botus then its back to Me and of to the U S A

to 1 tastelikesnozberries 2 Philly 3 ERdept 4 wd40 5 ace then its back to me again at this point we will referb the slingshot and do the draw
and post out to the winner thank you all for your help and i hope you have a good time shooting the chillbro.
can johnboy and tastlikesnozberries please send me a PM with you full post address and zip codes
all the best
Pete


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to be a part of this Pete. 
Philly


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Very excited about this test but not sure if you are aware that Im am UK based. I have not issue sending it state-side just thought I'd mention it incase the member preceeding myself dosent want to pay to send it back to the UK. Many thanks Bo.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Botus said:


> Very excited about this test but not sure if you are aware that Im am UK based. I have not issue sending it state-side just thought I'd mention it incase the member preceeding myself dosent want to pay to send it back to the UK. Many thanks Bo.


OK i stuffed up sorry mate will move you to uk/eu and that will let in ER dept hope ever one els is from the right areas?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Got this this morning







, its a wonderful piece!! Will be posting my review on saturday!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

excellent


----------

